# HELP! Dog Friendly Beach in South of France



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We're currently in Millau heading south with two dogs. Can anyone reccomend dog friendly beach(s) in the south of France? Preferably western side of med if possible. 

Many thanks 

Malcolm


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.chiensderace.com/adresses/plages/liste_plages.php?TYPE=67108864

Hi, don't know how comprehensive the above website is, but it does give a guide to many beaches.
Good luck, we are heading that way in September and hoping it will be much easier to find places to exercise the hound once the high season is over.

Happy travels
Sally


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at this site - www.tele-animaux.com - for dog friendly beaches.

On the Home page click on 'Pratique' and then 'Plage Autorisées' at the bottom of the red box that appears.

But check the beaches are still ok to use as the listings are a couple of years out of date and they may not be still available.

And, please let me know which Vet you use, and any useful details, for the Pet Passport scheme on your way back to the UK - http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM


----------

